# If There's One Thing You Have To Do Before You Die...



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

...then you should write it down here.
If there isn't then you need to take a long hard look at your life.

Me? I have to get my two novels published, blow the advance for my third on drugs, then journey across America to produce a modern Gonzo/Kerouac masterpiece.

Your turn:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

live by the ocean
inspire people
write. write. write until it's heard. 
get married to a wonderful person. 
have beautiful babies.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> live by the ocean


Do you have any interest in Tavarua by chance?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Get my novel(s) published.
Get my blackbelt.
Go skydiving.
Play guitar in a band and get a record deal.
Find the love of my life and make a family.

Oh just one thing? That's tough.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Learn how to sail
Live on a boat
Experience peace and freedom


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Finish writing and publish a novel.
Grow a vegetable garden successfully (I'm notorious for killing anything that grows. lol)
Own a home.
Finish my degree (going back in March! Hurrah!)
Raise my children to be environmentally conscious, empathetic and authority-questioning adults.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Find one trustworthy genuine person...Odd choice...mood Im in..


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> Raise my children to be environmentally conscious, empathetic and authority-questioning adults.


that would be my number one too.
move to Oslo or Reykjav?k
finish my book
make my masters and work fulltime in Refugee Integration.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

scylla said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Raise my children to be environmentally conscious, empathetic and authority-questioning adults.
> ...


Do you have kids? Or just want some in the future?
You want to move to Norway or Iceland? I think Norway would be cool. Do you know Icelandic? I've heard that's one of the most difficult languages to learn.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one amazing son. and that's as many kids as I'm having, unless I win the lotto and have a chance to adopt  
Yeah, I was planning on moving to Oslo a year ago...Maybe it will take me longer now, but I will someday.
I don't speak Icelandic, but theres a great site (funded by the University in Reykjiavik for on-line learning, its for free, and as soon as I have a bit more time, I will learn it ) I know is very difficult, but that just adds to its appeal :wink:

Isn't it funny we all write?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I noticed that, too, scylla. Writing is a good outlet and anecdotal evidence suggests that most DP'ed people are very intellectual and creative. I've noticed most people on this site are very artistic in one way or another.
How old is your son (if you don't mind me asking)? It's nice to know I'm not the only DP'ed mama.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

He's almost 4  How old are yours?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

My son is 3 and my daughter just turned 1 last friday.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Get better, thats really something i wanna experience before i die.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Rein said:


> Get better, thats really something i wanna experience before i die.


Ditto.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

scylla said:


> Isn't it funny we all write?


Yeah. Let's all compile a book.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

egodeath said:


> scylla said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it funny we all write?
> ...


We totally should. That would be awesome.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm serious. Let's recruit.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm serious, too. So who wants in?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Starting new thread for this.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

egodeath said:


> Starting new thread for this.


Okie dokie.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in. but someone will have to proof read my stuff, English is not my first language :|


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

The thread:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17970&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

scylla said:


> I'm in. but someone will have to proof read my stuff, English is not my first language :|


No problemo!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

cool, thanx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Find one trustworthy genuine person...Odd choice...mood Im in..


OOPS was in an bad mood.

Live by the ocean.
Find the other half of me.
Get a book/s published.
Watch my babies grow up into two wonderful healthy men.
Live on a boat for a while.
Go one day without worrying about ANYTHING.


----------

